# Wartungsarbeiten



## Heiko (6 Oktober 2004)

Gerade kam es zu einem kurzen Ausfall der Datenbank (< 1 Min.), da diese auf eine neuere Version upgedatet wurde.


----------



## Heiko (17 November 2004)

Durch Updatearbeiten an der Datenbank kam es gerade zu einem kurzen Ausfall (ca. 20 Sekunden).
Ich bitte um Verständnis.


----------



## Heiko (6 Februar 2005)

Ein notwendiges Update der Datenbank bedingte einen kurzen Ausfall des Forums (ca. 20 Sekunden).


----------



## Heiko (19 Februar 2005)

Aufgrund einer dringenden Wartung an der Datenbank mußte diese gerade für ca. 5 Minuten gestoppt werden.
Es sollte wieder alles funktionieren.


----------



## Heiko (21 Februar 2005)

Bedingt durch Plattenprobleme kam es gerade zu ein paar Ausfällen. Die Probleme konnten mittlerweile fast vollständig behoben werden.


----------



## Heiko (6 November 2005)

Kurzer Ausfall aufgrund Updatearbeiten gerade eben.


----------



## Heiko (8 November 2005)

Aufgrund eines Plattenfehlers kam es gerade zu einem Ausfall, der auch die Datenbank in Mitleidenschaft zog.
Es sollten jedoch keine Postings verloren gegangen sein.

Falls doch bitte Mitteilung an mich.


----------



## Heiko (5 Februar 2006)

Bedingt durch umfangreiche Kopieraktionen mußte ich gerade eben den Apache kurz vom Netz nehmen.
Ich bitte, den kurzen Ausfall nachzusehen.


----------



## Heiko (21 Februar 2006)

Aufgrund von Wartungsarbeiten an der Datenbank mußte ich gerade zweimal die Datenbank für jeweils ein paar Minuten herunterfahren. Die Arbeiten sind nun beendet.
Danke für Euer Verständnis!


----------



## Heiko (4 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wartungsarbeiten*

Mußte grade was an der Datenbank schrauben und neu booten. Deswegen kams zu mehreren kurzen Ausfällen.
Wartungsarbeiten beendet.


----------



## Heiko (16 November 2006)

*AW: Wartungsarbeiten*

Kurzer Ausfall gerade eben durch Updatearbeiten.


----------



## Heiko (24 Januar 2007)

*AW: Wartungsarbeiten*

Bedingt durch notwendige Konfigurationsarbeiten kam es gerade zu einigen kürzeren Ausfällen. Jetzt läuft wieder alles wie gewohnt.


----------



## Heiko (23 April 2007)

*AW: Wartungsarbeiten*

Sorry, grade war mal ein kurzer Reboot nötig.
Alles wieder im Lot.


----------



## Heiko (29 Juli 2007)

*AW: Wartungsarbeiten*

Kurzer Update-Schluckauf gerade eben, kein Grund zur Panik.


----------



## Heiko (18 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wartungsarbeiten*

Kurzer Neustart nach Datenbankupdate. Ausfallzeit < 1 Minute.


----------



## Heiko (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Wartungsarbeiten*

Berichte über Wartungsarbeiten erscheinen ab sofort nur noch im Blog unter http://forum.computerbetrug.de/blog.php?u=1&blogcategoryid=4


----------



## Heiko (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wartungsarbeiten*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/blogs/heiko/33-kernel-update.html


----------

